# "windows blocking access to these programs at start-up"



## sarahgop (Oct 2, 2016)

An update to my  re-booting  problem. Now when i turn the  comp on this  message  pops-up. It  boots  up fine and  when i click on what  programs  its  blocking  it has  one  program, UPDATER thats being  blocked. Im leaving  it  blocked because when i clicked  on unblock a  message pops  up saying another program is trying to access the  computer.

Also, a  computer repair  man i talked to today said windows vista  doesnt even send  updates anymore but  i get  updates often and  in my system restore screen it  shows many updates  in the  past few  months. I do have vista, it says so in my settings.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 2, 2016)

Vista is supposed to stop updating next year, I think.

Mine still updates, but it's a pain in the ass. I have to install 1 update at a time, with lots of retries, over several days.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 2, 2016)

thanks, i wonder  if updater  is  being  blocked  because  i blocked the  updates  in my setings?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> An update to my  re-booting  problem. Now when i turn the  comp on this  message  pops-up. It  boots  up fine and  when i click on what  programs  its  blocking  it has  one  program, UPDATER thats being  blocked. Im leaving  it  blocked because when i clicked  on unblock a  message pops  up saying another program is trying to access the  computer.
> 
> Also, a  computer repair  man i talked to today said windows vista  doesnt even send  updates anymore but  i get  updates often and  in my system restore screen it  shows many updates  in the  past few  months. I do have vista, it says so in my settings.


Typically because the software in not compatible with Win 10 so it blocks the program/app.  
Can you access your personal files?  You may have to back those up and do a clean install.  
If you can't access your personal files there is a Linux OS that runs on RAM and will let you get to those files.


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> If you can't access your personal files there is a Linux OS that runs on RAM and will let you get to those files.



Come on Ringel?  Normal people don't know how to deal with Linux install and boot up crap?  I don't for sure.  

Please Dear God make it stop!


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> An update to my  re-booting  problem. Now when i turn the  comp on this  message  pops-up. It  boots  up fine and  when i click on what  programs  its  blocking  it has  one  program, UPDATER thats being  blocked. Im leaving  it  blocked because when i clicked  on unblock a  message pops  up saying another program is trying to access the  computer.
> 
> Also, a  computer repair  man i talked to today said windows vista  doesnt even send  updates anymore but  i get  updates often and  in my system restore screen it  shows many updates  in the  past few  months. I do have vista, it says so in my settings.




I have a very new system with WIN10 installed and some other software installed by the company that "loaned" it to me.  I am a know-nothing user.  I don't want to know. I want to TURN it on and have it work.  I learned a bunch of UNIX and they took it away!

Anyways...........wooo........I feel like a Clinton......wooo......shimmme.

I got some updates recently.  I took a pic.  Vista was updated too, I don't have it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't access your personal files there is a Linux OS that runs on RAM and will let you get to those files.
> ...


Uuummmmm, I'm not telling her to install Linux instead of Windows, Macpup Linux is a recovery OS that runs on RAM, It doesn't use the hard drive but it can see it.  I and many others have used it to recover personal files from supposedly dead hard drives.  Basically it's for data recovery.


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Uuummmmm, I'm not telling her to install Linux instead of Windows, Macpup Linux is a recovery OS that runs on RAM, It doesn't use the hard drive but it can see it. I and many others have used it to recover personal files from supposedly dead hard drives. Basically it's for data recovery.




So we go to freakin' Google and type "Macpup Linux" and click on it and it downloads and runs? Can she still get to google?  I quit Google mostly........LOL. 

Then we just answer the prompts to get to old personal files? RAM? wth? random access vs. what?  Do "we" get a choice?  HIMEM......LOMEM,...........let me out!

c:\\documents\user\localusers\clyde\MyDoucuments WTH?........Lord God in heaven please make it stop.



 


Normal people need step by step.  I can't just hunt-peck and play all day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uuummmmm, I'm not telling her to install Linux instead of Windows, Macpup Linux is a recovery OS that runs on RAM, It doesn't use the hard drive but it can see it. I and many others have used it to recover personal files from supposedly dead hard drives. Basically it's for data recovery.
> ...


If she wants it I'll post a link........  If she doesn't I won't......  Couldn't be simpler than that.......  I'll wait for her to decide, not you, she's the one we're trying to help.........  Oops.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Oh and until you understand how computers actually work ya might want to stop stuffing both feet in your mouth.


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

now now........don't go all SMUG on the lower level "users" out here.  I was trying to upgrade my brain.  That is........until the ANGER set in again.  I blame Bill Gates.

you may end up with label SMF........smug mother Forker.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> now now........don't go all SMUG on the lower level "users" out here.  I was trying to upgrade my brain.  That is........until the ANGER set in again.  I blame Bill Gates.
> 
> you may end up with label SMF........smug mother Forker.
> 
> View attachment 91887


SMG?  Maybe you should be looking in a mirror when you say that....  Based on your responses that is........  

If you have a question then ask it, if your intent is to be nothing but snarky then we'll play that game also.......  I'm really good at it........


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> If you have a question then ask it, if your intent is to be nothing but snarky then we'll play that game also....... I'm really good at it........



no questions.  well.......too many for here.  My PC is working right now. and tablet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a question then ask it, if your intent is to be nothing but snarky then we'll play that game also....... I'm really good at it........
> ...


Okay, then why did you feel the need to chime in, in the way you did?  
I will always respond accordingly, it's not a hard concept to understand.  I'll try to answer questions with proper answers, I'll respond to snide snarkiness in kind.
As for your search engine preferences (mentioned earlier) I could care less and most likely everyone else could care less.  
I will help with one thing, back in the early days of PCs they had no hard drives, the operating system was on a floppy disc and loaded into the RAM (Random Access Memory), when the disc was removed the computer no longer worked as there was no operating system built in.  Operating systems like Macpup work the same way, insert the CD/DVD or thumb drive and the operating system works specifically from the external drive, the external media is the operating system.  
I use and advocate it for those whose hard drive has crashed to retrieve as many personal files that haven't become corrupted and for those whose computer won't load their OS and want to save as much as possible before attempting a fresh OS install (which erases everything on the hard drive).


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, then why did you feel the need to chime in, in the way you did?




Sorry if I appeared to be snarky,  I was mostly joking around.  But also trying to learn something ahead of time.  I am still bitter Sun Workstations and UNIX went away.  Funny something named Macpup works on IBM/Gates PC platform.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, then why did you feel the need to chime in, in the way you did?
> ...


No problem, I joke a lot but I do try to let people know I'm joking (kinda difficult to see facial expressions and body language........) 
Heck nowadays there are some PCs people Hackintosh (load OSX on), Linux works on most every PC made and on many Macs.  I don't try to get people to choose between any of them, each person's preference is theirs and all OSs have their pluses and minuses, their strong points and their weak points. Take me, I've used them all and I currently prefer Windows though I hate Microsoft, the primary reason I prefer Windows are games almost all the best games are written for Windows however that is gradually changing.
For a working OS (stability and speed) I prefer Linux Ubuntu or Linux Mint but that's just me.  If and when the written games are at that tipping point where Linux has an almost equal share available then I will dump Windows like a hot potato.


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> For a working OS (stability and speed) I prefer Linux Ubuntu or Linux Mint but that's just me. If and when the written games are at that tipping point where Linux has an almost equal share available then I will dump Windows like a hot potato.




I have an older WIN XP machine that I could not get USB working on.  Some smart Philipino Tech nerd from Canada was able to put in a salvage Sound card,  Switch the PC to run on Linux......get USB ports working all in a few hours. 

I have a massive music drive hooked up USB (radio station copy) and it plays out the PC to 250 watt AMP.  I got copy from one of my former jobs.  I became specialized and did not tinker and learn all the PC nerdy stuff.

Example: Music EXT drive has the top 100 songs of every year since the 50s' to 2003.  The PC boots from a homemade CD that stays in the CD drive.  To turn on I have to hit a bunch of F2 or F10 or whatever..........but when it goes it is Linux and it works.  I almost feel stupid when I try to get it running.

I could never do something like that by myself. I have it out in the garage and I use it music only.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > For a working OS (stability and speed) I prefer Linux Ubuntu or Linux Mint but that's just me. If and when the written games are at that tipping point where Linux has an almost equal share available then I will dump Windows like a hot potato.
> ...


Sounds like Frankencomputer....... 
I build my own, just this year did an almost brand new rebuild on my 6 year old desktop, all I kept was the CD/DVD drive and the 650 Watt power supply, the old hard drive is now a storage drive.
Pretty much taught myself most of it but I've always been curious, used to take indestructible toys apart when I was a kid.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 3, 2016)

Sure  post the  link please. the  comp boots  up and works  fine. i wonder  if  it says  its  blocking "updater" because  i told  it  not to check for  windows  updates  instead of automatically  downloading them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 6, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't access your personal files there is a Linux OS that runs on RAM and will let you get to those files.
> ...



All you do is insert a thumb drive...


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 6, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Example: Music EXT drive has the top 100 songs of every year since the 50s' to 2003.  The PC boots from a homemade CD that stays in the CD drive.  To turn on I have to hit a bunch of F2 or F10 or whatever..........but when it goes it is Linux and it works.  I almost feel stupid when I try to get it running.
> 
> I could never do something like that by myself. I have it out in the garage and I use it music only.


There is probably an icon to install it to the HD. It will run slow off a CD, that's for testing purposes. If everything works you are good to go. You can install it along side your XP partition and it will automatically boot into the distro. If XP still works you can switch to it at the grub (menu before it loads the OS).


----------



## Ozone (Oct 6, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> An update to my  re-booting  problem. Now when i turn the  comp on this  message  pops-up. It  boots  up fine and  when i click on what  programs  its  blocking  it has  one  program, UPDATER thats being  blocked. Im leaving  it  blocked because when i clicked  on unblock a  message pops  up saying another program is trying to access the  computer.
> 
> Also, a  computer repair  man i talked to today said windows vista  doesnt even send  updates anymore but  i get  updates often and  in my system restore screen it  shows many updates  in the  past few  months. I do have vista, it says so in my settings.


if you haven't already, you might check the System Configuration tool. to open it you have to type msconfig at a command prompt or the run box if you can't find it anywhere in your start menu. when it opens, it's a simple dialog box with some mean settings in it. the first tab is General, make sure 'Normal startup: load all drivers and services' is selected, or if you want 'Selective startup' you can go through the other tabs and adjust things. If you look at the Boot tab, make sure all the boot options are what you need. (for example, ''safe boot'' might sound nice but it prevents most things from loading at startup, and gets you some crappy screen resolution.) the other tabs might be helpful, too, especially the one called Startup, but i can't be too sure because i don't know vista that well and on other windows versions the Startup tab has a link that redirects to the Task Manager's Startup tab for some reason. damned microsoft.


----------



## Ozone (Oct 6, 2016)

or if you're feeling brave, try windows god mode, apparently it works in vista? Windows Master Control Panel shortcut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

